

Inker, transactional email development workflow evolved - posabsolute
http://www.position-absolute.com/articles/inker-email-creation-workflow-evolved/

======
Mikechaos
Having to deal with emails lately, I feel the pain and would most definitely
had needed something like so to ease that pain. I'm really not an email guy
and coming up with a table button so it renders correctly on Outlook and it's
damn Word rendering engine was just a total waste of time. And that's only one
of the thousands of pitfalls and crap you have to deal with. I'll definitely
try it out next time I'm on duty for emails!

------
lucthom
that's impressive dude, seems really nice!

